# Standard Photo Portfolio Size



## buckenmeyer (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello,

Ive been taking some shots of my female friends that I would like to put together in a portfolio. I had some shots blown up to fit an old portfolio case i had for a modeling portfolio, but they made them too large, and I noticed the portfolio case dimensions I had would force me to crop all photos taken from the cameras normal dimensions. 

The photos they blew up to 10"x15" (25.5x38.2 CM), I was wondering what the most common picture size is for displaying a portfolio? (i've seen a lot of 11x14 online-but those dimensions would make me crop the pictures).

I'm using a Canon EOS 300 - Normal Reflex (Spain)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jadin (Sep 27, 2004)

Almost all of my photos are 10" x 15". Someone bought a 14" x 17" portfolio that works perfect.

Search for Itoya Art Portfolio and should find them. Cost is about 20 bucks.

As far as most common? Personally I'd say whatever size you want to present them at. I think with digital being so widespread, frame size standards will adapt with it, albiet a tad tardy.


----------



## buckenmeyer (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey thanks for the reply, I kind of just gave up and cropped them to fit the old book I have.. 

I probably wont have a digital for a while (seeing as how good ones are so expensive) I'll check out the site..

best regards
Javi


----------



## Machine May (Sep 28, 2004)

"Ive been taking some shots of my female friends that I would like to put together in a portfolio."

Oh really?  Care to post em?


----------



## buckenmeyer (Sep 28, 2004)

Sure, I posted 3 in the section for photos:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=99130#99130


----------

